# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Question (Casting a spell as you're casting another) ??

## gypi

For the fire mage spec, Fire Blast is castable while casting.

My question is: Is there a way to code it in a way that my character will cast Fire Blast under the given conditions AS SOON as they're met, and not after it finishes its current cast? (Again, Fire Blast is castable while casting.)

Example:

{ "Fire Blast", { "player.spell(Fire Blast).usable", "player.buff(Heating Up)" }}, < ----- ("player.spell(Fire Blast).usable" is something along the lines I was trying, obviously it didnt work xd )

I want my character to, as soon as the Heating Up buff is on me, to cast Fire Blast immediately, and not wait for the current spell to finish casting.



Any response will be greatly appreciated, as I think this is a really good question, and I'm puzzled. This is also crucial to having a good fire mage routine.

----------


## ivicask

Put ! infront spell and it should interupt curent spell from casting-

----------

